# Can reel mowers cut through lawn trash



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a large water oak on my property line that drops quite a bit of small sticks and leaves in my yard. My rotary mower picks these up no problem, even larger sticks about the diameter of a finger. I try to always walk the yard and pick up larger ones like this before I mow though. I am considering switching to a reel mower, but I am wondering if a reel mower could handle small sticks and lots of leaves without any issues. There's nothing I can do about the tree. A lot of the trash is seasonal, but I don't want to have to mow with my rotary to vacuum up the trash before I cut with a reel mower. I wasn't sure if this kind of trash would damage the blades or jam the reel. Thanks.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

If you mean chop them up? No, a reel mower won't do that.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Probably won't damage the reel unless it's a constant thing, I've hit mulch and red gum balls with mine quite a bit and no visible damage. I'm sure it will dull the reel and bedknife faster the more junk you hit though. But it won't mulch any of it up like a rotary will, just picks it up and spits it out. You would really want to get as much of it up as possible before mowing with a reel. If you were to buy a Swardman or Allet they have brush attachments for sweeping the lawn, that may be a good option.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

7-8 blade reels are much heavier built than say, 11-15 blade reels. Better for trashy areas. Less likely to bend a reel blade. Same with bedknives, heavy section or "fairway" knives are much heavier duty.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

For reference, here is a typical fall/winter week's worth of tree trash that I deal with in that corner of the yard:


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Any power reel mower will shrug off leaves or small twigs. It would take a pretty thick branch to stall a gas mower or damage the blades. Pebbles are a different matter and will ding a reel in a flash.

Reels do okay at throwing leaves and twigs into the bin, but it's not their forte and they miss a lot of trash. I've got a rake attachment for that chore. If I mowed around trees in Fall, I'd use that power rake attachment first just to be safe and get the best results.

The Swardmand Electra has a neat "reel protection" feature if you hit a stick or rock. I've hit a chunk of mulch bark with mine, and the motor just stops until you clear the reel. It's saved my blade several times with unseen pebbles too.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Mulch will stall my reel mower until I clear it. Anything >1/4" in diameter will stall it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reddog90 said:


> For reference, here is a typical fall/winter week's worth of tree trash that I deal with in that corner of the yard:


I don't see anything dangerous in that photo


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Use the scarifier or dethatcher first. Clean the lawn. And then mow with the reel mower. Its just better to protect your reel...


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Cory said:


> Probably won't damage the reel unless it's a constant thing, I've hit mulch and red gum balls with mine quite a bit and no visible damage. I'm sure it will dull the reel and bedknife faster the more junk you hit though. But it won't mulch any of it up like a rotary will, just picks it up and spits it out. You would really want to get as much of it up as possible before mowing with a reel. If you were to buy a Swardman or Allet they have brush attachments for sweeping the lawn, that may be a good option.


Red gum balls? What kind of tree do you have?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Sorry not red gum, they are sweetgum trees


----------

